# Weather Alert and how to deal with it.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

An arctic air mass will produce wind chills of -20 degrees or colder across the northern Plains over the next few days. This arctic air will move down the Plains and into the Ohio and Tennessee Valleys into the mid-Atlantic and northeast by the end of the week. Another storm system will bring heavy rain and higher elevation snow to the West by mid-week. NOAA.
After seen some news reels of the past few days I just wonder how some of you folks are doing with all this unpredictable weather and if you are all ready for it.I remember my first encounters with snow after seeing it for the first time and I can tell you I learn quick after getting stuck in a very dark and lonely Texas country road in 1974 and that was mild snow. And then in OK our motorhome pipes where freezing and roads totally block by ice but by then I was a totally certified snow prepper with extra everything and more. I just hope everybody is ready and fully stock.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The people that live in snow and cold country don't think twice about it. Its apart of everyone's live's here. Something strange happens to the people in cold country in winter. For the first week or two it seems really cold but then all of a sudden its not that bad because you get used to it. This morning it was 7 degrees here with a -10 wind chill and I had to go to Omaha so I put on an insulated sweat shirt and went to town, I was fine.

The reverse of this happens when spring comes and I start sweating at 50 degrees, after a few weeks I adapt.

An example of this was the San Diego Vs Green bay game yesterday. San Diego got their butts kicked because they couldn't catch or hold on a cold ball. The same happened to Dallas at the Giants game. Before the game several of the players even said that they hated the cold and some even admitted that they have never played in snow.

Driving in snow is only tough for people not used to it. I was in Las Vegas one year when it snowed about 1 inch and the traffic just stopped because of all the crashes. One inch of snow here is just a minor annoyance. One inch of snow doesn't even cause any traffic problems. BTW we have already had 3 snow falls of at least one inch. Even 3-6 inches doesn't cause much of a problem.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I make everybody in the extended family .. and I mean MAKE .. I buy them and I make them carry at least 10 large Hot Pockets and some blankets in every car .. and I tell them to use the hot pockets liberally , give them away to strangers even, so long as they save at least 4 for themselves. I have 4 cases on hand right now. I saw a person I knew , not a friend, an acquaintance, but none the less, lose three fingers to real bad ignored untreated frost bite.

I get a lot of different stuff for car kits and maybe if I saw somebody badly hurt in some other way I would be compulsive about something else.. I know I am overboard with folks I love about this, intellectually I can admit that, but emotionally, it really is easier for everybody to humor me on this one.

they are really cheap by the case http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/30-prs-grabber-hand-warmers?a=313153#FamilyGroupDiv


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Like Tweto, this kind of weather is a non issue for me. I do have a tendency to roll my eyeballs rather uncharitably when they cancel school for a snow day like they did here yesterday. There was like six inches of snow and they cancelled school. People in this neck of the woods don't have a clue what weather is.

Back in my day, and a different neck of the woods, school was never cancelled. Even when there was three feet of snow which was quite often. The snow plow just went a head of the school bus and the kids snowshoed to the road to meet it; some up to two miles. We built a fire under a tree and waited at least two hours before deciding that maybe the bus was stuck somewhere. The bus wouldn't start at -40 so we rode in the back of what ever pickup truck was going around. It was 40 miles to town for high school kids and only five miles for grade six and under at the local bush school. Lots of times Old Pete would just show up with Old Fly hitched to the bob sled. It was a twenty mile circle to pick up the kids. He only did the local school run, in case any one is wondering. I cannot imagine what Old Pete would have to say about currant events.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Like Tweto, this kind of weather is a non issue for me. I do have a tendency to roll my eyeballs rather uncharitably when they cancel school for a snow day like they did here yesterday. There was like six inches of snow and they cancelled school. People in this neck of the woods don't have a clue what weather is.
> 
> Back in my day, and a different neck of the woods, school was never cancelled. Even when there was three feet of snow which was quite often. The snow plow just went a head of the school bus and the kids snowshoed to the road to meet it; some up to two miles. We built a fire under a tree and waited at least two hours before deciding that maybe the bus was stuck somewhere. The bus wouldn't start at -40 so we rode in the back of what ever pickup truck was going around. It was 40 miles to town for high school kids and only five miles for grade six and under at the local bush school. Lots of times Old Pete would just show up with Old Fly hitched to the bob sled. It was a twenty mile circle to pick up the kids. He only did the local school run, in case any one is wondering. I cannot imagine what Old Pete would have to say about currant events.


School would have been canceled here for 6 inches. I don't think our county even owns a snow plow.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

They cancel school here only for the most severe of blizzards.. We have had snow drifts come up almost half way to the curb.. one year it got so bad that golfers had to switch to orange golf balls.. I know, how did we survive ? well we did and we made up the school days when the weather was back above 60 at the bus stops ... Personally I support this policy.. safety first.. buses have no business on the road when it is snowing so hard it actually is sticking to the windshield .. you go, well you try to go, out to the parking lot and the drifts have all the cars absolutely buried half way up the tires, all the way to the whitewalls .. no way can you see the lines on the pavement... it's madness to go driving under those conditions .. one year it got so bad the kids were actually making snowballs just from the snow on the ground.. didn't even have to get out the slushy machine.

Y'all stay safe out there.. it could happen to you...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am currently making two trips a week to Colorado Springs and back to Bozeman Montana. Just move over I'm from my around. We nice I cook most meals on the truck I have all kinds of food. Chicken and dumplings tonight.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

These days they are called “Hot Hands” not “Hot Pockets”. Back in the winter of ‘89/’90 I was driving a ’78 Ford F-100. I bought it from my dad, he bought it used. The heater was always crap! 4 years later I figured out why, the heater core was hooked up backwards restricting flow to 10%.

So… I ended up working in upstate NY, the southern tier, south and west of Buffalo, the snow belt! A place where it snows everyday (lake effect before lake erie freezes), you can get a foot of snow per hour. I serviced Catscans, drove 100’s miles everyday…

Because of the poor heater I bought “Hot Hands” by the case (don’t remember what they were called then, sold by Kmart). I’d spread them over my dash because my defroster didn’t work very well. It was a real tough winter!

Once, leaving Jamestown NY late one night, I was run off the road by a snowplow during a heavy snow storm. Not a problem, I’d gotten drive-thru KFC before leaving town, had water, a sleeping bag.

About 4:30 the next morning I woke up, attached my 20ft emergency chain to my rear bumper and waited for the sound of the next snow plow… He came by about 5, yanked me out of the ditch. I followed him out to the interstate.

If you live in cold country, you know how to deal! It's been 27 years since I had to deal... could do it again tomorrow.  (wouldn't be very happy about it but could do it)


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

^^^ Reminds me of the 13 years I lived in Wisconsin, 50" of snow in Dec, still there in April..

Just keep your car or truck full of emergency supplies.




Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

phideaux said:


> ^^^ Reminds me of the 13 years I lived in Wisconsin, 50" of snow in Dec, still there in April..
> 
> Just keep your car or truck full of emergency supplies.
> 
> Jim


 * OR

DON'T LIVE NEAR THE WHITE FLUFFY STUFF! *artydance:


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't worry about snow as we seldom get it. When we do, it follows the ice. That I do worry about. Now that I am retired, I don't have to stock up, or run to town to buy anything. I have fallen backwards on ice and I don't like it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

txcatlady said:


> I don't worry about snow as we seldom get it. When we do, it follows the ice. That I do worry about. Now that I am retired, I don't have to stock up, or run to town to buy anything. I have fallen backwards on ice and I don't like it.


The wife and I are both retired so when the weather is bad we just watch it outside our windows. However we do look forward to the exercise of clearing the snow.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't worry about snow as we seldom get it. When we do, it follows the ice.

same here.but we normally get the ice,without the snow.so if it looks like we'll have some cold and ice..i'll go out and buy what food(s) thats need,(if any is needed).and anything else,againg,(if needed).even then,chances are.that'll be more for comfort,then anything else..

I have fallen backwards on ice and I don't like it.

that has happened to me.i dunno how many times.but mostly in my younger days.now the minor aches n pains of back then,actully hurt now..LOL


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I hope and pray that many pay attention to the weather and don`t take it for granted like many do ,the news every year is full of accidents that could have just been prevented by just staying home from the weather period hell even the military slows down operations during severe weather events I guest I don`t like to take chances.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> * OR
> 
> DON'T LIVE NEAR THE WHITE FLUFFY STUFF! *artydance:


That's the best advice right there.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Well I hope and pray that many pay attention to the weather and don`t take it for granted like many do ,the news every year is full of accidents that could have just been prevented by just staying home from the weather period hell even the military slows down operations during severe weather events I guest I don`t like to take chances.


i've gotten what's needed in the way food drink,etc etc,so i dont have to leave the house for whatever,once the temp drops..folks not only get out-into such weather.but a lot of folks dont have what's needed to stay warm,if the electric should go out,for any length of time.they also fail to have the needed food water and a way to cook if need be,seeing how some folks still have and use electric stoves.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just to give a few of you southern people a taste of some fall weather. Today it was 7 degrees with 20 MPH winds out of the North, the roads are partially snow covered and it's snowing now. I went to the store and there doesn't seem to be any slowing down from the general public because it's cold. Wind shills today are -20F degrees.

Tomorrow the forecast is for -9 in the morning followed by up to 45mph winds that will give us -30 to -40 degree wind shills. More snow is expected but only 3-4 inches (not enough to cause a problem).

And here's the kicker, my weather isn't near as bad as the people are getting to the North of here.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

at 7:40am,it's 27 with a wind chill of 10..wind is blowing at 14,with wind gust of 22..what a lovely morning to wake up to.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Just to give a few of you southern people a taste of some fall weather. Today it was 7 degrees with 20 MPH winds out of the North, the roads are partially snow covered and it's snowing now. I went to the store and there doesn't seem to be any slowing down from the general public because it's cold. Wind shills today are -20F degrees.
> 
> Tomorrow the forecast is for -9 in the morning followed by up to 45mph winds that will give us -30 to -40 degree wind shills. More snow is expected but only 3-4 inches (not enough to cause a problem).
> 
> And here's the kicker, my weather isn't near as bad as the people are getting to the North of here.


12" of snow and yesterday started out at -25° F with a high of -10° F I just added a sweatshirt.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was wrong about the temperatures today, I said -9 but it was -13 when I got up. We are still getting high winds as predicted. However, it sunny today.

For any of you watching the Green Bay Vs Bears game it's colder where I am then where they are playing in Chicago.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Yesterday morning it snowed six inches. Over night we had freezing rain on top of those six inches. Spent all morning chipping ice off of tractors, cars, sidewalks, gates, lumber piles, wood piles and pretty much any thing else I needed to get into. It took twice as long to plough out the drive way. 

It is next to impossible to walk with a 2 inch hard crust on top of 4 inches of snow; it really trips you up by snagging around your ankles when you break through. Tonight the temperatures are dropping to -7F. I prefer that over freezing rain. Ice is trouble.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Y'all are nuts. It was a balmy 45 degrees with light wind today. 

Sat on the other hand was 45 degrees with 50 mph winds - gusts around 65-70 with blowing dust, mud then rain. Blew a couple of parked semi trucks over at the truck stop and there was one blown over on the highway. The poor guy stopped when the wind picked up but the wind was hitting him broadside with a almost empty trailer. Didn't look like much damage, it was just laid over.


----------

